

Judea Pearl Talks Causal Inference - jackfoxy
http://magazine.amstat.org/blog/2012/11/01/pearl/

======
drcode
For those wondering, this guy is a big influence on AI approaches to
morality/ethics (especially for transhumanist folks like at lesswrong.org.)

However, I'm not qualified to judge the merits of his work or of this kind of
transhumanist ethics, though some smart people seem to think it's important.
(Maybe I will read up on his work someday in my copious free time :-)

